# How to achieve large angles on a Miter Saw



## junglebrad (Jan 10, 2011)

I cannot for the life of me figure out how to achieve a 150 degree angle using a miter saw. I'm just too stupid to figure it out. Please inform the dumb.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

150 - 90 = ?


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Or 180-150=? Miter saw bed is 180 degrees side to side. Blade is normally set at 90 deg to bed.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

What shape are you trying to cut?

From how it appears mathematically (board stock completely across), you can use either 60° if your saw allow that or 30°. The saw itself will not allow 150° as a direct cutting option due to its design (would most likely interfere with the fence getting cut or the saw mount rotating into the saw base) and the impracticality of such a cut.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Look at Rembo's project, he made a great jig for this type of cut. You have to turn the piece perpendicular to the fence.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59225


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

You can do it if you set your miter up this way.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/47426
or from that same post
http://www.sawdustmaking.com/Radial%20Arm%20Saws/radial_arm_saws.html


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess I'm just having trouble visualizing what *Bradley* is trying to do. Here's what I am thinking:










Are we talking about something entirely different?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm thinking you need a right angle fence.


----------



## junglebrad (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Here is what I'm building: http://www.appropedia.org/Hexayurt_H13_Plywood

And here is a picture of the angled blocks:










It looks like I'd need to set my saw to 30 degrees to achieve the 150 degree block. But this is a bit confusing because I also need to create several blocks at 120 degrees. I thought to achieve this, I'd need to do this: 120-90=30. So if I set my saw at 30 for a 150 angle block, what should I set it at to get 120?

So confusing.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Let me know if this is confusing:










When I say flip over, I mean literally flip it over (not rotate).


----------



## junglebrad (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes that helps a great deal. Thank you so much and my apologies for my ignorance.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

It's not a problem. Hopefully you can read that image. From the looks of it that is what you were trying to accomplish right?

The center is the 150° angle. Yellow = 30°. And Orange (though it looks like red… there should be one right next to each yellow) is 60°.

The difference on the 120° is the Yellow is now 15° and the Orange is 75°. That give you 120° in the middle.


----------

